

Amstrad CPC emulator in Javascript - eb0la
http://roland.antoniovillena.es

======
whirlycott1
Wow, I'd love to see an 8256 - that's what I learned to program on. Actually,
my first computer was a Sinclair ZX81, but... man, bump the table even
slightly and the 16K RAM pack would dislodge and reboot the computer. So,
really, it was the Amstrad that I first learned on. Great to see.

------
Uchikoma
Awesome, remindes me of the days I was writing an assember and a memory
debugger in Z80 for my CPC. CPC had this nice concept of BASIC extensions with
a pipe, e.g. |monitor . I this made BASIC a nice language on a CPC, because
you could easily extend it with machine code.

------
cgrand-net
Amongst the games there's also Maxam, a Z80 assembler.

------
yankcrime
Fantastic, now I can slip in the odd game of Target Renegade whilst at work!

------
christkv
Just awesome :). Well done sir

------
pace
the 464 was my first computer. nice

------
geoffroy
awesome! thanks!

